# Corsair H100i tubing degrading over time



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Doesn't look very safe after a year use. Same thing happening on the radiator fittings.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 26, 2013)

looks like its time for an RMA


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2013)

I think im gonna pay attention to my H80i a lot more now....


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

Need to be careful too. It looks like the rubber is drying out, any ways of preventing that?


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks pretty scary. Definitely call for a replacement.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2013)

Its not the first time this has happened apparently - theres a thread about it on the Corsair Forum

I think these are isolated incidents otherwise there would be a lot more hits coming up when googling.

Use hose clamps or cable tie it just to be safe


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2013)

Corsair also says in that thread that it is a cover for the cut end of the tubing, and inst intended as a clamp anyways.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 26, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Corsair also says in that thread that it is a cover for the cut end of the tubing, and inst intended as a clamp anyways.



Hmm, so again acceptable behavior for 100€ cooler. Just like it is acceptable for RAM heatsinks to be nearly off. Or PSUs to coil whine. Typical Corsair


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hmm, so again acceptable behavior for 100€ cooler. Just like it is acceptable for RAM heatsinks to be nearly off. Or PSUs to coil whine. Typical Corsair



They didn't say its acceptable, they just said it shouldn't affect the performance of the product. Also, they offered RMA. I wouldn't diss Corsair just yet.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> They didn't say its acceptable, they just said it shouldn't affect the performance of the product. Also, they offered RMA. I wouldn't diss Corsair just yet.



If I am about to send 4 memory sticks, PSU, and a cooler as RMA to them I think I have full rights to diss them, no?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hmm, so again acceptable behavior for 100€ cooler. Just like it is acceptable for RAM heatsinks to be nearly off. Or PSUs to coil whine. Typical Corsair





GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> If I am about to send 4 memory sticks, PSU, and a cooler as RMA to them I think I have full rights to diss them, no?



Neither of us are insinuating you should feel any different than you do. I was just stating it is a trim piece, and while ugly, it is not detrimental.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> If I am about to send 4 memory sticks, PSU, and a cooler as RMA to them I think I have full rights to diss them, no?



What a string of bad luck


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 26, 2013)

bad luck. did you try to clean it with solvents?
solvents do that to rubber.

solvents like : acetone, ethanol, etc.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> bad luck. did you try to clean it with solvents?
> solvents do that to rubber.
> 
> solvents like : acetone, ethanol, etc.



Nope, nothing. Did that all by itself.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Nope, nothing. Did that all by itself.



Yikes. You make me want to check mine when I get home. It's been remounted quite a few times and I have completely saturated the radiator with heat a number of times while benching, so it has been handled properly but beaten to hell heat-wise.
I'll get back to you guys tonight with an update. I definitely don't want it leaking on my 7970s, lol.


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> If I am about to send 4 memory sticks, PSU, and a cooler as RMA to them I think I have full rights to diss them, no?



While your frustration is understandable... I'd suggest that we replace the cooler for you if you do not like the cooler's current condition. Submit a ticket *here* and post your RMA # and I'll see to it that it gets processed right away.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2013)

^ Did your engineers ever find out the cause behind the cracking? If so, can you share that information with us?


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2013)

theonedub said:


> ^ Did your engineers ever find out the cause behind the cracking? If so, can you share that information with us?



Heat expansion then contraction with a material that isn't pliable enough to handle it. That's how these cracks form.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Heat expansion then contraction with a material that isn't pliable enough to handle it. That's how these cracks form.



And here I thought you were Gerneral Meow and not Captain Obvious. 

I also thought these ends used to be plastic and not rubberized like I see there...I too wonder if it is something they have since changed or is still in use at least.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> While your frustration is understandable... I'd suggest that we replace the cooler for you if you do not like the cooler's current condition. Submit a ticket *here* and post your RMA # and I'll see to it that it gets processed right away.



For some reason it creates a support ticket first, not RMA, when I try to RMA multiple products at once. 

Anyway here is the ticket number: # 6090327

 I explained the situation there.  Cheers if you can get it processed asap. It is a lot of hardware and not necessary cheap to have around just waiting. Also need this stuff for next hardware review!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> And here I thought you were Gerneral Meow and not Captain Obvious.
> 
> I also thought these ends used to be plastic and not rubberized like I see there...I too wonder if it is something they have since changed or is still in use at least.



Mine feels like heatshrink plastic, slightly rubbery but definitely plastic. No cracks yet *touches wood*


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Heat expansion then contraction with a material that isn't pliable enough to handle it. That's how these cracks form.



This is correct.. and the materials that we used on those tube covers are high grade, that is expected to withstand multiple heat cycle over a long period of time.  



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> For some reason it creates a support ticket first, not RMA, when I try to RMA multiple products at once.
> 
> Anyway here is the ticket number: # 6090327
> 
> I explained the situation there.  Cheers if you can get it processed asap. It is a lot of hardware and not necessary cheap to have around just waiting. Also need this stuff for next hardware review!



I've just responded to your ticket and I've also got it approved. Waiting on our customer service now for them to provide us the label.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for superb RMA. Hats off for cross shipping H100i. 

Still waiting for the AX750 and memory but this is excellent start. 






Already installed H100i back to the system and seems to be ok.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2013)

Are you using AP fans?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Are you using AP fans?



Two SP120 Quiet on the rad and two AF140 Quiet as case fans. All at 1000 RPM.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 2, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hmm, so again acceptable behavior for 100€ cooler. Just like it is acceptable for RAM heatsinks to be nearly off. Or PSUs to coil whine. Typical Corsair



This is my experience as well. My new H60 (new edition) works for now but I constantly worry about waking up, turning on the computer, and liquid squirting everywhere. And the included fan made noises and had to buy a Noctua to fix it. Perhaps I should not have a liquid cooler in my computer 

And the Corsair PSU in a build for somebody has horrible coil whine. And my Corsair 200R case ended up in the dumpster because it vibrated for reasons I have yet to figure out.

And calling them up doesn't help - RMA tickets never get responded to. Total lack of care. Never again Corsair. Seasonic, Noctua, Silverstone, it is.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Two SP120 Quiet on the rad and two AF140 Quiet as case fans. All at 1000 RPM.



Performance difference compared to stock fans, and are they much quieter?


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think im gonna pay attention to my H80i a lot more now....



Yep.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Performance difference compared to stock fans, and are they much quieter?



They are definitely much quieter and can be used at lower RPM than the stock crazy ones (+2600RPM max). Performance is I guess comparable to the SP120L stock fans at low RPM, but with lower noise. At high RPM the stock fans will for sure beat the SP120 quiets no doubt of that. But who can bear that noise in any real use...

E:

Btw i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz 1.3V -> Load temperature 65 degrees C. 1000 RPM fans. Very good.  

Better than H80 and Antec H2O 920 @ 2400RPM (67c)!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 3, 2013)

I know it's been a few days, but I checked mine and no issues. I think you just got unlucky, GC.


----------

